# Best Warranty/Best Customer Service



## Whizkid (Jul 30, 2013)

Title says it all. Throughout your "flashistory," what company(s) provided you with excellent service?

Or what company's left a sour taste in your mouth?

My next flashlight may depend on it!


----------



## Bertrand (Jul 30, 2013)

Surefire. Tried and true. The standard of the industry IMHO.


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 30, 2013)

Malkoff Devices. When you call, you usually speak directly to Gene. Best ever!


----------



## stevieo (Jul 30, 2013)

for me, here in the usa, surefire by far.

i have called them for discontinued parts "we no longer have in stock" & few days later the part arrives -- more than once.

i have sent back a couple of lights for repair -- broken lenses or electronics gone bad & they never bothered asking for receipts or when or where I bought the light or even how it got damaged. i have never been charged for repairs. turn around time for repairs has been a couple or three weeks. it is pretty much no questions asked. I have bought or received parts for 15 year old lights.

i would say failure rate for me has been pretty low. I may have bought 15 or 20 surefires over the years & only one or two had to be returned for repair.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 30, 2013)

SureFire and Streamlight have provided good service for me (sent 4 lights back to SureFire, 1 to Streamlight), but hands down the best customer service has been provided by Trevor at Foursevens. He really cares about making sure that you are satisfied with your light! (I've never had a problem with one of my Malkoffs.)


----------



## stevieo (Jul 30, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Malkoff Devices. When you call, you usually speak directly to Gene. Best ever!




i would have to agree with this. I can not imagine that my tank of a malkoff will fail but if it does I know gene will pick up the phone. no worries with malkoff!!


----------



## MBentz (Jul 30, 2013)

My only experience with regards to warranty/CS stuff is with SureFire. Absolutely no hassle and as pleasant to deal with as possible.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in Canada and Surefire has been good to me, even on lights where I'm not the original owner. Fenix, Quark, and Crelant have been good on there warranties too


----------



## Whizkid (Jul 30, 2013)

Well Surefire is definitely in the running.

What got me started on this is the abundance of negative feedback I've been reading about Zebralight. I feel as though its on every section of cpf. I have a SC52 that is so cool, but all I hear is... my flashlight broke a day after the warranty expired and it now costs $$$ to fix it or... my flashlight has been in China for 3 months already getting fixed.

I was about to pull the trigger on a ZL headlamp but now I'm doubtful.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 30, 2013)

Surefire, Malkoff, 4Sevens


----------



## euroken (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't forget Oveready +++


----------



## reppans (Jul 31, 2013)

I think most (all?) of the US-manufactured lights are going to be great, and of the foreign-manufactured, Foursevens is the standout favorite (it's US owned and headquartered). As important as a warranty/custom service is, so is where you'd have mail the light and 47s can handle most issues from their US office. A good domestic dealer can also make for a good repair interface and handle international shipping for you, but the wait will still be there. Watch out for some tricky warranty claims like Eagletac that state 10 yrs for the "flashlight" but only 1 yr for its "electronics."


----------



## Bertrand (Jul 31, 2013)

Oveready does have top notch customer service. I didn't really think of them as a manufacturer, but either way they've always made things right by me.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 31, 2013)

Peak Beam Systems.
I had an issue with my Maxabeam, that i didnt know i had.
one of their staff saw the beamshot here - and PMed me letting me know that it wasnt quite right, then walked me through fixing my 6 year old, second, and probably third hand, well out of warranty light via email.

Oveready have also been really good, Electronguru held onto some parts for me, while another part arrived, and then sent the whole lot to me.
great communication and really friendly helpful people.


Muyshondt (Endeavour) has been great to deal with, as has Henry at HDS/RA (asking questions about my second hand/out of warranty Ra Twisty)


----------



## T45 (Jul 31, 2013)

EXCELLENT Customer Service with Surefire I can attest to first hand. They are always helpful and responsive. The big difference in companies that have great Customer Service and those that don't? Parts availability. If I need a new tail cap, or a lens, maybe even a lanyard clip, that makes all the difference in the world. Companies who have one response "We don't offer parts" are just disappointing to deal with and leave me wondering are they committed to their customers who buy the products they make? You MAKE a product but pieces of it are not available for repair? Today's market place rewards the forward thinkers. Everyone else gets left behind.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 31, 2013)

I've experienced great customer service from Oveready, Malkoff, Prometheus, McGizmo and dealers recognized on CPF. When it comes to maintenance and fixing a light, availability of parts is critical. All of these makers stand behind their products and have the parts so you can maintain or fix your light. When I heard that the clip from the Streamlight Stylus Pro is a perfect fit for the Peak Eiger AAA, I went to BrightGuy and found the part. It was good business for them because I picked up a few other things to rationalize the shipping. It is all about the parts...and this applies to more than lights. I drive a 1986 Porsche 911. The turn signal/brights stem wore out. I got a brand new one from the Porsche factory. It's all about the parts.


----------



## MDNY (Jul 31, 2013)

Just an observation (no actual problems encountered) -- but the Streamlight warranty that came with a Protac 2L is stated to be "Limited Lifetime." The exclusions are LED, electronics, and switches (i.e., all the active parts), which are only guaranteed for 2 years. This leaves only the body, head shell, bezel, lens, and reflector to be guaranteed for a "lifetime." But realistically, the only way those passive components will fail is as the result of wear and tear or abuse -- neither of which are covered. So .... why isn't the warranty simply stated to be 2 years, and leave it at that? 

Or does Streamlight typically step up and cover all parts for an extended period, as long as the failure was not the result of obvious user damage? Just curious.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 31, 2013)

4Sevens - Excellent
Armytek - Great but wish they had North American shipping point
Fenix - Good


----------



## timbo114 (Jul 31, 2013)

In my dealings ... best of the best are ..

Gene Malkoff
4 Sevens
Streamlight


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 31, 2013)

MDNY said:


> Just an observation (no actual problems encountered) -- but the Streamlight warranty that came with a Protac 2L is stated to be "Limited Lifetime." The exclusions are LED, electronics, and switches (i.e., all the active parts), which are only guaranteed for 2 years. This leaves only the body, head shell, bezel, lens, and reflector to be guaranteed for a "lifetime." But realistically, the only way those passive components will fail is as the result of wear and tear or abuse -- neither of which are covered. So .... why isn't the warranty simply stated to be 2 years, and leave it at that?
> 
> Or does Streamlight typically step up and cover all parts for an extended period, as long as the failure was not the result of obvious user damage? Just curious.



All I can do is tell you my experience with Streamlight. I had a more than 2 year old Stylus Pro (24L version) with intermittent operation. They never asked when I bought it, they just sent me a tailcap (they were having switch problems at the time). When that didn't fix it, they sent me a whole new flashlight (48L version). And they let me keep the new tailcap!


----------



## cland72 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've warrantied three things with Surefire, and every time they responded quickly and at no cost to me (other than shipping the light to them).
I'd say they are one of the best.

Never had a problem with my Malkoff units, so can't say there from personal experience, but I suspect it would be on par or better than Surfire, based on what I've read here.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

Surefire has on multiple occasions provided me with unbelievable service, though not from very nice representatives.

Malkoff has provided me with excellent service as well, and by a most friendly/patient representative too.

Fenix, I've had a few, & guess I should point out I've never needed to contact Fenix with a problem.

Maglite, I've had a few, but never contacted regarding problems, as I treat them as disposables.


----------



## MDNY (Aug 1, 2013)

That's a good indicator. Thanks.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 1, 2013)

Out of the lights I have I only had to use my warranty on one of my Fenix and got an very good and quick service. The light had been bought in Europe and the service was done in Europe: nothing had to be shipped to China. I haven't had a problem with any of my Klarus lights so far and I hope I don't as I have a feeling I would have to send the light back to China - might be wrong though.

That said, I don't think the customer service of the best Chinese flashlight brands would even be close to that Surefire can offer!


----------



## RobertM (Aug 3, 2013)

The only two flashlight manufactures I've dealt with regarding warranty work is SureFire and HDS. Both of them were excellent.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Aug 4, 2013)

Surefire and Pelican for me.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 5, 2013)

I like the way McGizmo, Malkoff, Data does business. No complaints. 

Surefire was ok once previously but not anymore for me. Glad I sold most of it and down to a few only. No longer responding emails anymore. Bought a new Minimus and would not turn off. Written to them 3 times without a single reply over the 6 months period.


----------



## T45 (Aug 5, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> I like the way McGizmo, Malkoff, Data does business. No complaints.
> 
> Surefire was ok once previously but not anymore for me. Glad I sold most of it and down to a few only. No longer responding emails anymore. Bought a new Minimus and would not turn off. Written to them 3 times without a single reply over the 6 months period.



you have to CALL them. No idea why they stopped responding to inquiries from email; but if you call them they will respond. I tried the email route with no success, then somewhere here on another thread, someone pointed out if you call Surefire you will get service.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 5, 2013)

T45 said:


> you have to CALL them. No idea why they stopped responding to inquiries from email; but if you call them they will respond. I tried the email route with no success, then somewhere here on another thread, someone pointed out if you call Surefire you will get service.



Exactly. I've called SF every time I've needed service and have been served extremely well. I've read multiple accounts online about their lack of response to email so I haven't even tried that contact method.


----------



## WDR65 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had great experiences with Princeton Tec, Surefire, Streamlight and Black Diamond. All have done their best to make sure I was a satisfied customer.


----------



## EZO (Aug 5, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago my Quark Mini CR2 suddenly croaked for no apparent reason, the one that's been banging around on my key chain for the last three years. I called Foursevens and they immediately issued an RMA number and had me send in the light. Two days later I got an email acknowledging that they received the package and letting me know it would be about a week until they could actually deal with my particular RMA issue. After a week passed I got a friendly email informing me of a shipment with a tracking number and two days after that I received a brand new MLR2 to replace my Mini along with a free lanyard. I couldn't ask for better service, especially on a three year old light.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had three instances where I had trouble with a light and had perfect service each time. The first was my Fenix PD30 which started to flicker one day (within a year after buying it). I called the shop and they sent it in for warranty (I guess to my local well-known to me importer). It would take three weeks and indeed after three weeks the shop called and I received a brand new one.

I also had an incident with my, not even one week old, SWM V10R which went out while I was out in pitch black darkness (there was no moon light and no light pollution there). I called the local importer I bought it from the next day (I of course had a backup with me to help me return) and they sent me a new light the same day and told me to send the broken one back at my earliest convenience. I also had a problem with my Eagletac M3C4 which just stopped working after having it in my bedroom closet for three weeks (I of course checked the batteries and switch first). It was repaired within a few days.

On the other hand I'm one of those ZL unfortunates with a broken H51Fw one month after warranty expired and am very displeased with their lack of service and reading the same topics as OP lately I've seen I'm not the only one.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 5, 2013)

*Best*: MBI (_CS only a small brand with a hands on owner can offer. profit is not his number one priority_)
*Medium*: 4sevens (_they did the right thing but only after complaining_)


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 5, 2013)

T45 and Cland72. Thanks for the heads up. I am located in an opposite time zone which means I have to call them in the middle of the night. 

Surefire having a customer service email and don't respond to it seems like a silly thing to me. 
Might as well not have it and tell all their customers to call instead.
This to me, does not augur well for the company. Tells me the company is not doing so good. I will surely not be buying any of their newer offerings.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 5, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> T45 and Cland72. Thanks for the heads up. I am located in an opposite time zone which means I have to call them in the middle of the night.
> 
> Surefire having a customer service email and don't respond to it seems like a silly thing to me.
> Might as well not have it and tell all their customers to call instead.
> *This to me, does not augur well for the company. Tells me the company is not doing so good.* I will surely not be buying any of their newer offerings.




Oh wow they're not not doing so well lately, that is huge news! Given they've been releasing some of the hottest offerings among enthusiasts here lately & recent retail/lineup expansion etc. I was under the impression sf was still doing really well! But appearances can be deceiving to someone like me (I'm not a business/market analyst or anything). Thank you for the update Ben Chiew!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 5, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> T45 and Cland72. Thanks for the heads up. I am located in an opposite time zone which means I have to call them in the middle of the night.
> 
> Surefire having a customer service email and don't respond to it seems like a silly thing to me.
> Might as well not have it and tell all their customers to call instead.
> This to me, does not augur well for the company. Tells me the company is not doing so good. I will surely not be buying any of their newer offerings.



I would agree that having a CS email, but not monitoring or responding to emails received in a timely fashion, is bad business. 

That being said, I seriously doubt it is an accurate indicator of profitability or the health of the company.

I think Surefire is a company that has a lot of employees who are not used to being in front of computer all day (ex-LEO and former military), so the natural tendency is to put more focus on phone contact as opposed to email. Again, this is still bad business and I'm not trying to make excuses, I'm just speculating on the root cause.

edit to add I really hope you get your issues worked out Ben. Try giving them a call in the middle of the night, explain that you are in Malaysia, and I bet they take care of you.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 5, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Oh wow they're not not doing so well lately, that is huge news! Given they've been releasing some of the hottest offerings among enthusiasts here lately & recent retail/lineup expansion etc. I was under the impression sf was still doing really well! But appearances can be deceiving to someone like me (I'm not a business/market analyst or anything). Thank you for the update Ben Chiew!



And ohh wow, Surefire is so profitable because of retail sales. Wait till the military slows down their purchases. 

Must be a new school of thoughts that I missed. Learn to ignore your emails. 

And yes, all their new releases are so hot that they are flying off the shelves, so fast that I missed seeing them. 
Thanks for your update too. 


Hint hint, as if Surefire needed retails sales. Enthusiast sales? LOL


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 5, 2013)

cland72 said:


> I would agree that having a CS email, but not monitoring or responding to emails received in a timely fashion, is bad business.
> 
> That being said, I seriously doubt it is an accurate indicator of profitability or the health of the company.
> 
> ...



I guess they can afford to do this. We are the minority here. 

Anyway thanks for your reminder to call them.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 5, 2013)

Surefire's support is weird. I've always had great dealings over the phone with them and they agree to fix anything, but they've messed up a lot of lights I've sent in. Looked like guys were using pipe wrenches to take bezels apart. Another guy here had his Hellfighter refurbed and it wasn't fully put back together when he got it back.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 5, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> And ohh wow, Surefire is so profitable because of retail sales. Wait till the military slows down their purchases.
> 
> Must be a new school of thoughts that I missed. Learn to ignore your emails.
> 
> ...




Not going to pretend like I understood all of that, but it sounds like in addition to surefire's email issues, if they're also about to lose military (&LE?) contracts & are now ignoring their loyal overseas market customers shame on them, & they could be in some REAL trouble. 

Thanks again for the insight b.c.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a little off topic. 
One local independent power producers plant has got 200 units of Surefire in service everyday. On average each will have a change of 2 batteries once every 3 days. So that makes 10 changes of 2 batteries per month. Multiply that by 200 units, that is 4000 batteries a month. Annually, that is just under 50,000 batteries. 

Guess who makes the decisions to use surefire lights and batteries? No prizes for guessing, yes, it is civilians much like us that work in the plants. 
Can you imagine what would happen if 10 of us here tells our mates that surefire does not respond to emails lately? The decision makers do get feedback from third parties. 
I am pretty sure they will not be glowing with confidence. 
Many Chinese made brands are just waiting for them to slip up. 

Essentially, little do they realise, the small things that they don't do will have far fetching results eventually. 

Had they started off without replying to emails, it may not be too bad. But Surefire used to have impeccable records in replying emails, why not now. 

So it is not unreasonable to assume that something must have at least gone wrong with their customer service department.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 6, 2013)

Watch it guys. Don't want to have to shut this thread down because arguments, pro and con about Surefire, get carried away. Watch the factious comments. Make your points without vitrol, and keep it civil.

Bill


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 7, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Watch it guys. Don't want to have to shut this thread down because arguments, pro and con about Surefire, get carried away. Watch the factious comments. Make your points without vitrol, and keep it civil.
> 
> Bill



Copy that Bill. 
Please remove where it is not appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the CS from Fenix and Olight


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 10, 2013)

Ref post #41
Think how much money would be saved if rechargeables were used. Plus where are all the 50,000 dead batteries going ?


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 10, 2013)

I had an issue with the switch on my MDC. I called Malkoff and I had the replacement in a few days. They are truly wonderful to deal with.


----------



## reppans (Aug 11, 2013)

I find it kind of interesting that there's quite a few warranty and repair comments from brands that are touted here to be so durable, reliable, and dependable. 

Anyways, the important thing is they stand behind their products and customers.


----------



## Dillo0 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've had good experiences with Mag. One of the domes on one of my LED upgrade modules cracked. They told me that they didn't have parts, but they took my broken one, and the one week later, they sent me a new LED module for free. I really appreciated this. My Maglites themselves have never failed though. They just aren't as bright as many other torches.

On the other hand, there is Zebralight. My SC600 suddenly died and it took them more than two months, and I didn't hear anything from them or get any new replies. Finally, I told them to just refund my money as I am not interested in keeping a flashlight I can't get serviced promptly. There was no reply, but three weeks later, I got a new SC600 in the mail which I sold promptly.

Then there is Nitecore. They often respond in a timely manner, but repairs can take a long time. I'm on my third TM11, and the first time, it took two months for my TM11 to get replaced. The second time, it was replaced, but I had to pay return shipping as well. Next time it breaks, if it can't be fixed, I'll probably open it up and see if I can fix it myself or sell it for parts and get another torch.


----------



## gravelrash (Aug 15, 2013)

In my experience Malkoff provides great support. I had a problem with a Wildcat that had to go back to him and it was promptly fixed and returned. They took responsibility for the problem and made it right. Problems do happen with every manufacturer, even with the top-tier manufacturers; it's they way those problems are handled that makes the good ones stand out.

I have never had a problem with Oveready that needed to be addressed, but their attitude makes me think they are also customer-focused.


----------



## Arif (Sep 3, 2013)

For me - much as before I bought a Landrover Defender - I like to know that I've got a decent dealer behind me when buying a light. In the UK, the culture is to approach the dealer first with any issues, and let them deal with the manufacturer. All of the below have behaved in a manner inspiring me to safely pursue the brands in question.

For Olight and Nitecore therefore, I have had fantastic customer support and overall service from Flashaholics (.co.uk). Antony there is always about to put anything wrong, right. I believe that Antony is also the official UK Nitecore distributor, no less.

For Fenix - Alun at The Torchsite (.co.uk) - equally personal customer service, even a personal hand-written note with my orders, often!

And for my most-recent addiction - Klarus lights - Tony at Taclight (.co.uk) has again always provided exemplary levels of customer support and service. He has single-handedly made me comfortable to start collecting Klarus lights! His range for Klarus seem to be the most-comprehensive and up-to-date.


That's my penny's-worth! It's all very well ranting about bad experiences on public fora - here's my Yin to that Yang.


Arif


----------



## drb46 (Sep 3, 2013)

Whizkid said:


> Title says it all. Throughout your "flashistory," what company(s) provided you with excellent service?
> 
> Or what company's left a sour taste in your mouth?
> 
> My next flashlight may depend on it!




The company and dealership that left a sour taste in my mouth is OLIGHT. The dealership is Edison Bright on Ebay. I would not recommend either the company or the dealership.


----------



## cland72 (Sep 3, 2013)

I think a good takeaway here is, if you are buying a light from a manufacturer that is not located/based in your particular country, you're best off buying from a retailer who is an authorized distributor for them in your home country.

It seems the majority of issues occur when people have to deal internationally for warranty service.


----------



## nickso (Sep 5, 2013)

Have had the best service from Sunwayman, but have not needed assistance from any of the others.

My 6YO son dropped my brand new T60CS and shattered the lens. Emailed SWM and after 3 days I got a call from a SMW rep in California.
She explained that she was calling me since they did not answer my email on the first day and to say sorry they were going to replace the lens for free. When the new lens arrived there were 2 in the package !

That is how you run a small business.:thumbsup:


----------



## Holiday (Sep 6, 2013)

I think Sunwayman is the best , once I bought a Sunwayman R10A, but I can not change the mode, and the light is blink!! I am very angry,then I contact the dealer to change a new one, they agree, and they resend me a new one, but the same situation happens, the mode still can not change. I am very Disappointed and contact sunwayman directly, I think their design is not well, and the sunwayman agree send the deal a new one, ask the dealer send me .and they will test it carefully


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 18, 2013)

Pelican.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 19, 2013)

So far Xtar and Maglite have been the most responsive.


----------



## jorn (Sep 29, 2013)

Malkoff. 
Even got a replacement lense for my "blemished" hound dog. It had a freefall accident into concrete, and the lense got a tiny crack one one side. The blemished items sells cheap, and got no warranty. I made sure they knew my hound dog was a blemished item when i contacted them about my accident. No hassle. :thumbup:


----------



## travishu (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely Surefire and Malkoff  Didn't try other else, so not a word of them.


----------



## T45 (Oct 1, 2013)

nickso said:


> Have had the best service from Sunwayman, but have not needed assistance from any of the others.
> 
> My 6YO son dropped my brand new T60CS and shattered the lens. Emailed SWM and after 3 days I got a call from a SMW rep in California.
> She explained that she was calling me since they did not answer my email on the first day and to say sorry they were going to replace the lens for free. When the new lens arrived there were 2 in the package !
> ...



If I could just get SWM to sell me a tail cap from a T20CS that would be fantastic. 

I just remembered one company that has really good Customer Service and I suspect many of you have all ready dealt with them as well: MAG LITE. Batteries leak in the tube? Send it back for a replacement! Need parts? Just give them a call. They were one of the first and are still going strong.


----------



## PCC (Oct 2, 2013)

flashlight chronic said:


> Surefire and Pelican for me.


I had bought a Pelican Versa-Brite II a very long time ago. After a year or two my wife broke it. I had contacted Pelican and they provided an RMA. I procrastinated getting it to the Post Office and when I finally got around to it I couldn't find it. I figured my wife threw it away since it was broken. About ten years later I found that light again, contacted Pelican again, got a second RMA number and this time I sent it in. I received an email back from them a week or so later letting me know that the Versa-Brite II was no longer available and they wanted to know if I wanted the broken light back or if I wanted an equivalent replacement. I opted or the replacement. They sent me the Versa-Brite Deluxe package which included a bunch of accessories! All I paid for was the return shipping.

I've gotten mostly good service from Surefire. Not stellar service like others have experienced, but, good service.

MagLite has provided really good service to me in the past. Cal them, tell them what is wrong with the light, do any troubleshooting they ask you to do, then they ask for your address and a package arrives at your door a few days later.

I've experienced similar customer service to MagLite from Nite Ize.


----------



## chazz (Jan 8, 2014)

So just looking at the warranty ( you all can add to this list of you want ) 

Surefire = Lifetime 
Maglite = Limited Lifetime? 

Four Sevens = 10 year
Eagletac = 10 year

Fenix = 2 years

Zebralight = 1 year


Didn't Fenix used to have a longer warranty?? Seems like it was lifetime on a couple of lights I got a few years ago? I could be wrong, but if true, this decreasing warranty seems somewhat concerning.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 8, 2014)

Best: 1. Surefire 2. Energizer (Ultimate Lithium lights) 3. Duracell (2C LED, 160 lumens). Worst: Trustfire


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2014)

in no particular order (these are the only companies I've ever had to deal with on _warranty_ issues): 4Sevens/Foursevens, Surefire, HDS Systems

And, while I've never had warranty/repair things for this company, I'm sure they'd be just as good: Malkoff Devices


----------



## reppans (Jan 8, 2014)

chazz said:


> So just looking at the warranty ( you all can add to this list of you want )
> 
> Surefire = Lifetime
> Maglite = Limited Lifetime?
> ...



I always saw Fenix as ~2yrs (I thought I was 2.5). Eagletac, BTW, is a little misleading with their "10 years".... "Electonics (eg. flashlight driver) .... are covered for a period of 12 months." Yeah, I checked by emailing them. Kinda surprising given they seem to be the most conservative manufacturer on specs sheets. 

For me personally, the costs and/or wait involved, if repairs must be made in China, make many of these lights borderline throw-aways. 

I prefer 47s and the various US manufacturers policies, although I've not yet had a reputable light fail on me yet (several out of the box problems/issues though, but dealer quickly and painlessly handled them).


----------



## cland72 (Jan 8, 2014)

If you have a warranty issue with a FourSevens light, do they complete repairs in the USA or ship to China?


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

My 1 and only experience so far.....is with lenser,dropped the t7 on tile floor from around 1.5m,button would not click on.Had owned light for a couple of year(made no odds anyway) so called ledco(uk distributor).No on hold,spoke to a very nice helpful lady and asked if they stock the t7 button and how much after i had dropped it.30 seconds later she said yes we do,what is you address.I replied how much please, she just said its free and we will send you one out today.No question on where i bought it,how old it was and 2 days later(including day i spoke) it was in my post.Not only the end switch but the battery carrier too so 1/2 the actual flash light.

I am hoping i dont experience fenix or nitecore warranty in the future though as its the unknown to me.

There seems to be a lot of surefire examples on how good they are,do surefire lights tend to have more issues than other brands or is it because they are the most popular brand in the USA so higher ratio of flash lights out there?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2014)

cland72 said:


> If you have a warranty issue with a FourSevens light, do they complete repairs in the USA or ship to China?



I had a Ti light that they couldn't seem to fix in-house so they had to ship it to China (4Sevens Ti Mini 123). they were great and stayed in touch with me regarding updates, etc .


----------



## cland72 (Jan 8, 2014)

ven said:


> There seems to be a lot of surefire examples on how good they are,do surefire lights tend to have more issues than other brands or is it because they are the most popular brand in the USA so higher ratio of flash lights out there?



It is one of only two USA made, mass produced flashlights (Streamlight being the other) so naturally you'll have a higher *number *of light failures due to the sheer volume of lights they produce. I believe, speaking from a failure *percentage *standpoint, they are one of the most reliable lights out there.



tobrien said:


> I had a Ti light that they couldn't seem to fix in-house so they had to ship it to China (4Sevens Ti Mini 123). they were great and stayed in touch with me regarding updates, etc .



Good to know - I wonder, had it not been a Ti light, if they'd have just sent you a new one as opposed to fixing the one with issues.


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Chris for clarifying ,so sureifre are made in the states,i thought china:shakehead

I think its time i looked into a surefire in the not too distant,i am really liking the red camo light of theirs .


----------



## cland72 (Jan 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks Chris for clarifying ,so sureifre are made in the states,i thought china:shakehead
> 
> I think its time i looked into a surefire in the not too distant,i am really liking the red camo light of theirs .



My pleasure. If you're referring to the E1B 30th anniversary gift set, that is a SCREAMING deal compared to what they have sold for in the past. I think that would be an excellent way to start your Surefire experience.


----------



## PCC (Jan 8, 2014)

cland72 said:


> It (Surefire) is one of only two USA made, mass produced flashlights (Streamlight being the other)


What about MagLite?


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

cland72 said:


> My pleasure. If you're referring to the E1B 30th anniversary gift set, that is a SCREAMING deal compared to what they have sold for in the past. I think that would be an excellent way to start your Surefire experience.



I am and if offer still on in 2 weeks i will be buying,cant afford $400 though


----------



## cland72 (Jan 8, 2014)

PCC said:


> What about MagLite?



Forgive me, I stand corrected. Sad that Mag has been around longer than either of the other two big ones, and it didn't even cross my mind.



ven said:


> I am and if offer still on in 2 weeks i will be buying,cant afford $400 though



They have them for 128USD on ebay, maybe you could have a state side CPFer buy it for you and ship to you?


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

They have them for 128USD on ebay, maybe you could have a state side CPFer buy it for you and ship to you?[/QUOTE]


Thats a fantastic deal,if offer still stands for $128 in a couple of weeks(tyres and MOT test taking my hard earned at the moment) i will look into that,great idea thank you:thumbsup: the seller may offer int shipping with luck,thanks again Chris


----------



## Jash (Jan 8, 2014)

Malkoff, Fenix, Foursevens,


NOT Nitecore!


----------



## chazz (Jan 8, 2014)

reppans said:


> I always saw Fenix as ~2yrs (I thought I was 2.5). Eagletac, BTW, is a little misleading with their "10 years".... "Electonics (eg. flashlight driver) .... are covered for a period of 12 months." Yeah, I checked by emailing them. Kinda surprising given they seem to be the most conservative manufacturer on specs sheets.
> 
> For me personally, the costs and/or wait involved, if repairs must be made in China, make many of these lights borderline throw-aways.
> 
> I prefer 47s and the various US manufacturers policies, although I've not yet had a reputable light fail on me yet (several out of the box problems/issues though, but dealer quickly and painlessly handled them).



Good to know on Eagletac.

Yeah, Fenix if you register your light on their web page gets you an extra 6 months warranty, so worth doing especially if it's an expensive light. 

I fully agree, if you have to pay shipping etc and a bunch of wait time, its really not worth doing if it is a cheap light. If the light is pushing $100 or more it would be different.
It always amuses me to see lifetime warranty on lights like Rayovac that you pay $15 (or less) for, when shipping them would probably cost that or more. 

I have been pretty impressed so far with Four Sevens, never had to return anything, but I did email them with a question about one of my lights, they answered right away and without me even asking issued an RMA number 'just in case' I wanted to send it in. Hard to complain with that.


----------



## reppans (Jan 8, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Good to know - I wonder, had it not been a Ti light, if they'd have just sent you a new one as opposed to fixing the one with issues.



More often than not, I've read they usually just give you a new head (or clicky) if they can't repair it in house, but I have also read the back-to-Asia repairs. No personal experience, however, all of mine, and the one's gifted/recommended are still in good service.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jash said:


> Malkoff, Fenix, Foursevens,
> 
> 
> *NOT Nitecore!*


Can I ask you why?


----------



## HotWire (Jan 8, 2014)

Oveready & Malkoff.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 8, 2014)

In April/May of 2012, I bought a V10R from Battery Junction. Sometime in May of 2013, I noticed that the control ring wouldn't ramp up smoothly and additionally, the light wouldn't work on Primaries, although it would work on Li-Ions.

I contacted BJ, not really knowing if it was out of warranty and they emailed me an RMA slip asking for the light back, but informing me that I might need to pay for the shipping to China, which I agreed to.

I sent the light back and approximately eight weeks later, I got an email informing me that SWM couldn't fix the V10R and they had no V10Rs left in stock, to send me. BJ informed me that they were just going to send me a new V11R and what emitter did I want?

I got a V11R U2 in the mail a week later and didn't have to pay a dime.

I thought that that was cool and I went back to BJ over TG weekend and bought a M11R and last week, I ordered a D40A from them, which should be here in a couple of days.

The V10R is the only 'boutique' light that I've bought over the past two years, to die on me, but I'm a SWM/BJ fan.

I'm a an Ebay guy and pretty frugal with my buying habits, but I've saved some cash going with 'sales,' 'free shipping' and 'coupon codes' through Battery Junction.

If I have another problem, I won't be worried about customer service, going forward.

Chris


----------



## Jash (Jan 10, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Can I ask you why?



I've bought four Nitecores and had four fail. Two were sent directly to Nitecore (on separate occasions) with an accompanying email and note in the package explaining the problem.

One light came back fixed, only to have the problem come back within two days (wouldn't change modes). The other light came back with a mode missing (max). It stopped working completely within a few months.

I threw both lights out in frustration and also the other two lights when they both died later the same year.

The lights in question were an EX10 SP and an SR3. The other two lights that died were another EX10 SP (hardly any use, just stopped turning on) and a D20 that I really loved, but simply stopped ramping one day and was stuck on its lowest mode.


I will never buy another Nitecore.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats easy. Surefire, Malkoff and Foursevers. All of which I have personally dealt with and all have been very good. All three will go the extra mile.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info good to know! : )


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazz (Jan 11, 2014)

Armytek is another with 10 year warranty, any thoughts on their customer service?? Hopefully good, since I want to buy one of their lights sometime soon...


----------



## hgujr (Nov 14, 2014)

I have two recent customer service experiences to relate. First is with steam light for a 2l flashlight I found in a used cop car several years ago. It worked well until one of the led bulbs went bad and although I tried to replace them myself I messed something up and could fix it. I sent it into streamligt which is actually located in the same county in pa I live in. Within days they sent me back a brand new one. Works great and glad to have that again. 
Then I just got back my SureFire 6z flashlight I've owned since the late 90's and had the same situation as the stream light. I couldn't figure out what was wrong. I sent it into SureFire snd in a few weeks they sent me back my 6z and returned the two spare bulbs I had sent with it if needed. They installed a new bulb and gave me a new end cap sealed in plastic also. And a two pack of cr 123 batteries. I'm pretty impressed and so glad to have that light back working again. Even though it's in great condition still. I have the original box and paperwork and think it going to be put away and I'll keep it as a collectable. Use my others lights that I like but won't be really bummed out if I lose it. I love finding stuff but really hate when I lose something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 20, 2014)

Edit:

I have not needed warranty work. HDS takes the customer service cake with his knowledge, patience, and genuine good nature.


----------



## rdspear (Dec 25, 2014)

My only warranty experience is with Crelant. I used my light maybe 15 hours and it first failed 17 months after I received it (it was stored in a drawer, indoors). I resurrected it by shaking it, but it totally failed 10 months later (after 2-3 more hours of use). Despite the "repair it for the cost of the parts" on their website, I was told the new parts wouldn't fit my "old" light and I could get a new one for only 80% of the retail price.

Needless to say I purchased elsewhere


----------



## Hellie112 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have bad experience with fenix (netherlands), they would not repair my tk40 (driver problem) & hp10 headlight (moisture within the lens after heavy rain storm) both within the warrenty poriod. I won't buy a fenix light ever again. 

But I have good expericence with 4sevens (replaced without any questions my edc AA mini) Dereelight (replaced drop-in and shipped free o-rings.) 

Nowadays I only buy p60 lights so I can fix al problems myself.

﻿Edit: I have a problems with Dereelight. They send me an incomplete order. And refuse to make things right. Luckily there are enough p60 hosts available. So Dereelight is also off my buying list.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 15, 2015)

Hellie112 said:


> I have bad experience with fenix (netherlands), they would not repair my tk40 (driver problem) & hp10 headlight (moisture within the lens after heavy rain storm) both within the warrenty poriod. I won't buy a fenix light ever again.
> 
> But I have good expericence with 4sevens (replaced without any questions my edc AA mini) and Dereelight (replaced drop-in and shipped free o-rings.)
> 
> Nowadays I only buy p60 lights so I can fix al problems myself.



Weird, I've had nothing but great cs from Fenix in The Netherlands and from Fenix directly as well.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 15, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Surefire has on multiple occasions provided me with unbelievable service, though not from very nice representatives.
> 
> Malkoff has provided me with excellent service as well, and by a most friendly/patient representative too.
> 
> ...




I think I've since changed my perspective on this. THe best "warranties" for me are actually the common brands like rayovacs, mags, energizers etc. because they are so widely available at big box discount, hardware, & sporting/outdoor stores. This way I can get a same day replacement, instead of having to wait for mail as in most cases otherwise.

I guess they do have low end sf's in big box stores now, maybe that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vinh 54. / Amazon.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 22, 2015)

I've heard elsewhere complaints about CountyComm (Maratac), but I have had no problems. Every ridiculous question I can think up, Mike has personally responded to within the hour, and answered satisfactorily, and with what I think was a lemon I received, instant RMA. 

FourSevens, however, is absolutely ridiculously outstanding. I fouled the backside of my Atom A0 (w/R LED) lens, and in the process of trying to clean it, I likely voided the warranty when I removed the pill. I don't think they know what "warranty" means, because, once again, they instantly offered an RMA, which I had to refuse. I'm not going to allow a good company to pay for my mistake with the skinny margins I can only assume exist on such a small, inexpensive light. I think I talked them into sending just the replacement lens, so hopefully they're just out a stamp and a little material. And I feel a little guilty about that. But their customer support, as noted above by others, is amazing, simply head and shoulders above and beyond what I've come to expect, generally, from any customer support.


----------



## reppans (Jan 22, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> ..FourSevens, however, is absolutely ridiculously outstanding..



+1.... best I've experienced by far and I've dealt with Malkoff and Olight too (none were actual light failures). I think Olight has really come around on its warranty and CS since David Chow (owner of 47s) has joined their board .


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 22, 2015)

reppans said:


> +1.... best I've experienced by far and I've dealt with Malkoff and Olight too (none were actual light failures). I think Olight has really come around on its warranty and CS since David Chow (owner of 47s) has joined their board .



Epilogue: they're forcing me to accept a replacement light! THE NERVE!!!! Well, I'm increasing my rating to max. possible. I'll show them! Rating: AAA++++++++++++++++++ top recommended, will again do business with them again and again as much as possible.


----------



## DietMaple (Jan 25, 2015)

battery junction customer service was great when I dealt with them. They even took the hit when nitecore wouldn't.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 27, 2015)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Vinh 54. / *Amazon.*



We got a smart one!

They sell the most lights out of anyone, and have the fastest customer service experience out there.

Wait till them droids hit........ Flashlights from the sky!


WOOT!


----------



## killbasa2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

> Then there is Nitecore. They often respond in a timely manner, but repairs can take a long time. I'm on my third TM11, and the first time, it took two months for my TM11 to get replaced. The second time, it was replaced, but I had to pay return shipping as well. Next time it breaks, if it can't be fixed, I'll probably open it up and see if I can fix it myself or sell it for parts and get another torch.


[/QUOTE]

I have bought a Nitecore MT1A from torchdirect.co.uk about 2 weeks ago. In my understanding it was faulty (the head had a bit of play which caused frantic flickering through modes) Manager or whoever I was dealing with , tried to convince me this torch is fine,that I should choose modes by light half press only blah blah..
To make sure I'm right I have sent an email to nitecore customer service, haven't got a reply.After few days I have filled the inquiry form on their website. No response. Send second email. Total ignorance. But I proved my case, and got refund anyway. I'll stay away from both nitecore and torchdirect.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 30, 2015)

I got home late Monday evening to find that my new PD35 had arrived a day early. The little packet with the spare O-ring and switch boot was missing, so I e-mailed Fenix Outfitters about 10 PM. By the time I got to the PC on Tuesday morning, I had an e-mail apologizing and including a tracking number for the missing parts, which arrived two days later. It was a minor problem, but they really inspired my confidence with the quick reply and great service.


----------



## NorthernStar (Feb 6, 2015)

So far Olight has the absolutely best Warranty/Best Customer Service based on my own experience.

Without having to send back defective lights, Olight has sent me new ones even without i had to pay the shipping cost. That kind of customer service is hard to beat!


----------



## Ishango (Feb 6, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> So far Olight has the absolutely best Warranty/Best Customer Service based on my own experience.
> 
> Without having to send back defective lights, Olight has sent me new ones even without i had to pay the shipping cost. That kind of customer service is hard to beat!



+1 I recently had this with my defective M10 and it got replaced without problems.


----------



## CSSA (Feb 8, 2015)

While I haven't needed service often, Both FourSevens and Surefire have been superb. The charger for my Surefire 9N broke and they repaired it and reconditioned the flashlight and replaced an old battery at no charge. Out of the many FourSevens flashlights I've bought for both my own use and as gifts, I've had two bad switches which they have mailed to me the same day I called. You simply cannot ask for better customer service than these two companies provide.


----------



## Jaysop (Mar 15, 2015)

The only time I needed warrenty service was with Fenix. After finally getting them to contact me back it was from someone who didn't speak English well and it was in the middle of the night. 
She had me run tests and said it was the head. They sent me a new one by container ship so that was a long wait. Didnt work finally got ahold of them again and same thing but now it's the tail cap. Got a new one eventally. Didn't work...
Never got another response, I just returned the light after that.

I'd love a Zebralight but their CS is concerning because I seem to have bad luck with breaking things


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 15, 2015)

I know some here have complained about Surefire and recent customer service issues.

I purchased a used Hellfighter and inquired with Surefire about purchasing a replacement sealing gasket for the IR filter to the body. I fully expected to pay for the gasket, as the light was purchased used.

Nope, Surefire had me send the light back to them and they completely went thru the light, replaced the gasket, switch boot and the power connector, all for the cost of me sending the light in. Surefire paid return postage.


----------



## Sak2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Any experience about Nitecore customer service?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 17, 2015)

Sak2 said:


> Any experience about Nitecore customer service?



Nitecore can be a hit or miss with customer service. Have you attempted getting in touch with the seller? Nitecore is going to have you go thru them first.


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> I know some here have complained about Surefire and recent customer service issues.
> 
> I purchased a used Hellfighter and inquired with Surefire about purchasing a replacement sealing gasket for the IR filter to the body. I fully expected to pay for the gasket, as the light was purchased used.
> 
> Nope, Surefire had me send the light back to them and they completely went thru the light, replaced the gasket, switch boot and the power connector, all for the cost of me sending the light in. Surefire paid return postage.




Thats just awesome,i know an expensive light (like a rolls royce of cars) but that service is as good as it gets.

Would love some pics and impressions when you have time,its certainly a dream light of mine


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 17, 2015)

ven said:


> Thats just awesome,i know an expensive light (like a rolls royce of cars) but that service is as good as it gets.
> 
> Would love some pics and impressions when you have time,its certainly a dream light of mine



Ven, I've got two of the Hellfighters. They seem to come up on eBay in cycles. There are usually three or four every week, but when I purchased my first light there were about a dozen, which drove the price down.

This shot was taken early evening, just after sunset. The reflective sign (slightlly left of center bottom) is 175 yards from where I was standing. The tree in the center of the picture is 225 yards away. The thing about this light is the amount of spill plus the throw hot spot.

My TM36's have a more defined hot spot than the Hellfighter, the the total area lighting by the Hellfighter is hard to beat. Vinh's TK75vn KT on turbo doesn't come close to the Hellfighter. I don't own anything that compares to this light.


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2015)

..................................................................... wow ,awesome,love the colour rendition..............


Thanks for the pic and reply,its an amazing light and to have 2...............well thats twice as good as amazing :laughing:

Love it


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 17, 2015)

Unfortunately, I usually end up purchasing two of every light I own so that my vehicle kit is identical between the car and truck. Makes it easier knowing the equipment that I have and not wishing that I had X tool that's in the other vehicle.

Got into this habit while doing photography where you needed to be able to pick up a back up camera and have it operate the same as the one you were using.

To me, the Surefire warranty is hard to beat. I've seen postings of people having older lights replaced with newer models that weren't as nice as the light being replaced. If Surefire wanted to replace my older Hellfighter light with a Hellfighter 4, I wouldn't object. They definitely throw a wall of light.


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2015)

I like your style,and having the two of the same light makes sense to me for the user friendly side too,same UI instead of complicating things.............even more so if the UI is good.

I would not object either :laughing: 

I am yet.............YET to own a SF light,its going to happen,just not sure (pun not intended) which to get as 123 are not the best way imo in UK for cost/use. Have to be built in or 18650,latter preferable.....

Thanks again ven


----------



## H.J.M. (Mar 18, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> So far Olight has the absolutely best Warranty/Best Customer Service based on my own experience.
> 
> Without having to send back defective lights, Olight has sent me new ones even without i had to pay the shipping cost. That kind of customer service is hard to beat!




I have been trying to get an olight fixed, it feels like I'm trying to pull teeth:

My light was returned yesterday? No repairs. 


No correspondence was initiated while my light was in the repair/warranty office. My light was returned with a fresh battery and a hand written note on my original letter with the issue. " a fresh battery may be the issue" *Fail.*


The problem is the hum it makes while in low mode, then in medium mode after being on for 20 minutes or so. I tried fresh batteries, I tried with and without extension tube, I cleaned the threads on all parts with q-tip and rubbing alcohol. 
I tried not using it in low mode, the noise comes on in medium mode too. 


At this point I'm thinking of going with another brand, which saddens me after all the positive feed back I read on the flashlight forums and Facebook. It took over a month (and $8 S&H) to get my light looked at, and nothing was done to it. I have been waiting, and disappointed with no compensation for the frustration. I bought olight because I thought they were among the best, now I'm not convinced.



H.j.m.


----------



## night.hoodie (Mar 18, 2015)

ven said:


> love the colour rendition



:O
Unless you're under Neptune's atmosphere, I think your camera is lying to you


----------

